# Thank goodness for this site!



## MissFree (Aug 23, 2011)

He definately looks all golden to me  Everybody says the same about River when we're in town. Bit annoying but I know she's pure golden. Welcome to the forums, you'll get lots if great advice here


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

My baby Cubby has short hair also but he is still georgeous when we had Mich he was dark red and everyone told us he was an Irish Setter and that drove me crazy. Just know that you know what and who Charlie is and love him for who he is


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Your GOLDEN puppy is adorable!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable! I would just be happy for the compliments, and ignore anything negative.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Your Charlie is an adorable GOLDEN PUPPY!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

OMG! he is too too pretty! Boys arnt usually pretty but your guy is! Congratulations on having Charlie to love.

This site is really great, we agree 100%!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Charlie is a handsome little guy. Alot of puppies dont have the fuzziness depending on their family genes. That longer hair comes with time. I cant wait to see what he will look like as he grows up as cute as he is now.


----------



## CharlieButters (Aug 13, 2011)

He is very pretty isn't he!? Thank you for all the responses!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Charlie is a LOVE- and looks Golden to me!! I love this site also-and all the great people here- LIKE YOU! I have got great advise on my baby- Ms. Lola- her issues.... and now she has some allergy issues and I am working on those. I feel good I have this site to come to for helpful suggestions


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Charlie is very handsome and I am glad you found this site too. I want to hear about Charlie. 

Just remember opinions are like ----- everyone has one ( you can fill in the blank).


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I love your post! it's so true about the opinions we hear!

my guy may/may not be 100% golden...If I say he is, I'm told why he's not; if I say I'm not sure of his breed(s), I hear how he's positively 100% golden. Whatever, he's MY PERFECT DOG.


----------



## Jlopez (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG, he is too cute!! My advise is to just forget about negative comments and enjoy him, because really they grow too fast and before you know it you will have a big guy sitting next to you....really....what a handsome boy !


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

What a heart stealer!! Glad you found the forum, it is rather wonderful isn't it! Just be careful it's rather addictive! 

Don't stress too much about other people's thoughts or opinions. All our dogs are individual and need to be treat as such. There is no one way of doing things. 

The best thing you can do is know your pup and what works for you or your pup, then stand tall and be confident in what you are doing.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

He's just too cute!


----------

